# My first rendering at engine building.



## CMS (Nov 12, 2009)

New here, but not to the intrest. This is the result of my first engine.


----------



## RobWilson (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi AND wEc1 CMS

Interesting engine,nice work ,,,, any more photos ,,,,,  th_rulze th_wwp ;D

Regards Rob


----------



## CMS (Nov 12, 2009)

Hope these might help with the hunger.


----------



## tel (Nov 12, 2009)

A nice one indeed CMS. 400 - 450 mm overall length I'd guess? Details Matey, details! ;D

And welcome aboard!


----------



## RobWilson (Nov 12, 2009)

Very Nice CMS  :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

What Tel said,,,,,,,,, more info ;D

Regards Rob


----------



## Maryak (Nov 12, 2009)

CMS,

What tel said. ;D

I wish my first any of my engines looked as good as yours. :bow: :bow:

Welcome to our forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## 4156df (Nov 12, 2009)

CMS,
Very nice and welcome. I hope you'll take us along on your next build.
Dennis


----------



## putputman (Nov 12, 2009)

Very impressive engine. 
Like the rest, I would like to know more about it. Seems like a lot of gears & levers etc. What is the function of all the gears. I'm used of seeing one set of gears to provide the four stroke & hit & miss function.


----------



## CMS (Nov 12, 2009)

Made from a 1" steam tee with a 1.250" bore x 1.750" stroke with a 5 piece crank, one day I'll try learning to turn a one piece crank. Viewing from the rear, the gear set on the left is for ignition and exhaust timing. The blue lever on the left is just an extention of the exhaust lever that's tripped buy the cam, I left it long because it makes it easy to hold the exhaust valve open to freewheel the engine. The shiny lever forward the blue one is the latchout arm. The gear set on the right is for the flyball type governor, which is a shaft in a shaft. As speed increases, the foot of the governor, which is part of the inner shaft, applies force to the latchout arm and when it meets the exhaust pushrod they latch. 
 I think everything else might be straight forward, 4" flywheels and balanced using nuts and bolts to the inside of the flywheels, the carb was built from drawings from another set of model engine plans, homemade sparkplug. Minus the tong, it's 16" long x 8" wide x 12" tall and about 30 lbs. 
 This project was greatly influenced by my good friend and fellow modeler, Bill Johnson. His knowledge on the subject came with great appreciation when those "Tight-spots" arose.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Nov 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum CMS....and yeah...I'd really like to see a vid too!


----------



## steamer (Nov 12, 2009)

Thats great! Very clever!

and a Karma from me!

Dave


----------



## CMS (Nov 12, 2009)

I'll post a video as soon as I learn how. Will I need to put the video on Youtube, and then post a link???


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Nov 12, 2009)

I didn't. I post in photobucket like my pictures...and then from there to HMEM.


----------



## CMS (Nov 21, 2009)

[youtube=425,350][/youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vm1tzT9oYIU

WILL THIS WORK???


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Nov 21, 2009)

Works for me! Very nice.
I really enjoy seeing these engines run.


----------



## cfellows (Nov 21, 2009)

Very cool....

Chuck


----------



## ttrikalin (Nov 21, 2009)

I LOOOOOOOOOOOVE IT!
That's so cool! 

Please, a few words about the engine -- do you have a post on this????

Respect
 :bow: 

tom


----------



## vlmarshall (Nov 22, 2009)

Very nice... I'd really like to see more on this one. :bow:


----------



## CMS (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for the positive notes guys, I've be trying to load another video on YT that's about 5 minutes worth of run time, (fame), but the upload keeps failing. Yaw would most likely get board with it after about two minutes anyway.

 Tom, I posted a few build specs earlier in the post but if there's a question you have I'll try to answer it the best I can.

 One note I'd like to add about this forum over the others I frequent is the little spell check button just below. If it weren't for that, yaw'd think me's a dummy :big:


----------



## vlmarshall (Nov 22, 2009)

CMS  said:
			
		

> ... Yaw would most likely get board with it after about two minutes anyway.



I know I wouldn't get bored watching it! Most of my YouTube videos are several minutes of watching an endmill walk around some odd part or another. ;D


----------



## CMS (Nov 26, 2009)

O.K. then, I finally got my five minutes of fame to load up to youtube, now I'll try to link to here.[youtube=425,350][/youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qk4KtRjSsjc


----------



## Longboy (Nov 30, 2009)

............The plumbing tee being the basis for the cylinder is the noted aspect of your engine!


----------

